# Warped my rotors.... Again!



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

I replaced the front pads and rotors on my '00 1.8t GTI at about 52k miles. I used EBC Green Stuff pads with ATE powerstop rotors. 5 or 6k miles later, the rotors warped. I got the distributer I got the rotors from to replace them figuring it was a defect. Now after another 6 or 7k miles they're warped again!








Any ideas? The ATE rotors were fine on my 2.0 supercharged '86 GTI and on my Audi 4000Q. I figured I had good luck with them on my last two cars, they should be cool or am I just







? I guess I'll just the dump pads and rotors and start over... Any suggestions on what I should go for without breaking the bank?


----------



## Jim_Sanchez (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (Barton Fink)*

I had EBC pads installed on my wife's Audi A8 and the rotors warped in only a month or so. I canned the EBCs and replaced the rotors and have had no problem for over a year. The Green Stuff pads must be ok for some applications but I wouldn't use the again on anything I had.
Jim


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (Barton Fink)*

Pads do not warp rotors!!!
Uneven heating and cooling warps rotors.
If you drive the car hard or get the brakes hot and then park the car, your brake rotors will cool unevenly. The part of the rotor obscured by the pads and caliper will retain heat much longer than the rest of the exposed rotor.
The larger the brakes the larger the rotors and the larger the pads and calipers. The longer they take to cool....So you need to be aware of how hot your brakes are before you park the car--if you suspect them to be hot then drive leisurly around for a few minutes before parking.
If you live near a highway or other high speed road that you decellerate quickly from before coming home and parking (or getting to work and parking) you probably park with the brakes hot. It only takes one time to get the brake to start to warp and then it just gets worse because the rotor(warped) will now heat up unevenly as well as cool unevenly......


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (GTi Dancer)*

I agree, and have been leaning towards the rotors being my problem and not the pads. I havn't changed my driving habits at all, and never had troubles with the factory rotors. Maybe the answer is to replace the ATE discs with OEM's. Spend a few more bux, but eliminate this warping problem.



[Modified by Barton Fink, 1:47 AM 11-12-2002]


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (Barton Fink)*

Slotted and or drilled rotors will warp even more easily....Stock is BEST!!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (Barton Fink)*

EBC pads run very hot. Cool down is paramount to not spotting your rotors.
Yours warped your rotors?
Mine unwarped a set of rotors.


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (Surf Green)*

EBC Greenstuff are NOTORIOUS for warping rotors. Do a quick net search for many complaints. The pad material transfers unevenly to the disk. They are on version 5 of the pad if that tells you anything.


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (bugged)*

Pads DO NOT warp rotors, uneven heating cooling does!!!
quote:[HR][/HR]EBC Greenstuff are NOTORIOUS for warping rotors. Do a quick net search for many complaints. The pad material transfers unevenly to the disk. They are on version 5 of the pad if that tells you anything.







[HR][/HR]​Version 5 means nothing other than they have improved something...All brake pads are version #X do you think they all get it just right the first time???
Transfers what???--from your post
--Heat--i have a hard time beleiving that different pads transfer heat at significantly different rates--they all have a similar mass, and that mass is fairly small when compared to the mass of the rest of the brake components which also store and transfer heat.......
I can however beleive that when people put new aftermarket brake pads on their cars, they want to test them out. The chances are that when testing out the new brake pads--regardless of manufacturer---the brakes are used harder and more frequently than normal--this results in more heat and the rotors are more likely to cool unevenly when the car is parked with the rotors hot......


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (GTi Dancer)*

WOW I thought it was just a problem with all Mk4 GTI's. A friend with a 01 VR6 and I with a 01 1.8T have had the same exact brake problems. Warped the stock rotors, changed to Zimmerman X-drilled with Mintex red box pads, and warped those too! We both drive hard. I never had this problem on my G60 and would periodically decelerate from very high speeds and park the car. Could it be the brake cooling ducts? Based on what you said I think those may help. Time to put some on the GTI, and a third set of rotors. Or can they be turned?


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (20v_boost)*

I do not know if they can be turned or not. It they are not out too far, they can be turned but, the more material taken off the easier they will warp--same reason x-drilled and slotted rotors warp more easily...


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (20v_boost)*

The ATE's are pseudo slotted. They've got slots cut into them, kind of looks like that Atom symbol. I don't think you can turn a rotor with slots, can you?
I called the guy who got the rotors for me, and he suggested a Brembo rotor he's been playing with. I've got a pair on order and might as well try them.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (Barton Fink)*

Yeah you can turn any rotor.


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (20v_boost)*

Lol. Some excellent misinformation in the forum.








Pad material gets transfered to the disk. When the pad material is hot, and the compounding is as unstable as the greenstuff, then it transfers UNEVENLY to the disk. EBC is on version 5 because of ALL THE COMPLAINTS.








Just ask EBC about the delaminating and crumbling pads...and the pad transfer. It has been well documented, even in this forum.
I have never found anyone willing to risk the expensive cutting teeth on turning a slotted or drilled rotor. So, yes it can be done, but I doubt anyone will try.


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (bugged)*

What is pad transfer? 
Are you talking about pad material bonding to the rotor?
This just does not make sense. Even if they do transfer pad meterial to the discs, how does that warp rotors?
Show me some pads that will not delaminate and crumble!! I Have never had ANYTHING last more than a year on my race car without crumbling.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (GTi Dancer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What is pad transfer? Are you talking about pad material bonding to the rotor?[HR][/HR]​Yep - this actually does happen ... one reason to bed brakes properly.
quote:[HR][/HR]This just does not make sense. Even if they do transfer pad meterial to the discs, how does that warp rotors?[HR][/HR]​It doesn't -- it just feels like it ... one sticky spot being felt with every revolution of the rotor. Most "warpped" brake rotors really aren't - they're a result of uneaven pad material transfer to the rotor.


[Modified by f1forkvr6, 8:01 PM 11-14-2002]


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (f1forkvr6)*

Then they are not warped.......
I can see this happening but I can not see that warping rotors, it would only make them feel warped..I guess that is where the confusion comes from. My point still stands---pads do not warp rotors!!!


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (GTi Dancer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My point still stands---pads do not warp rotors!!![HR][/HR]​No argument here ...










[Modified by f1forkvr6, 6:51 AM 11-15-2002]


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Warped my rotors.... Again! (f1forkvr6)*

Our poster said they "felt" warped. That doesn't mean that they warped, pad transfer feels the same. So yes, you are correct, but there is no way to tell with the info given what happened.
I've never had Pagids crumble on any race car.







(Or, metal masters, but they didn't work well enough to get hot.)


----------

